# GTI International 26-27 June



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi 

Anyone going to this? I'm judging the Concours so get yourselves into the Show n Shine and I'll see you there.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I will be there in project VR

Robbie


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We'll be there again, Mark 
And Robbie will be caning something unsuitable up the strip again, I guess!!!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Great - see you both there.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Mite be there, went last year, was ace


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll be there in my Honda (lol!)


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> I'll be there in my Honda (lol!)


You'll stand out in the crowd!

Sign up for the Show n shine guys...places are going fast!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi any detailers selling stuff at this show.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

be there one of the days, about 4 corrados.. wont be in show and shine though, lots of marks on my bodywork, and curbed a wheel like i have never curbed a wheel last night, not good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Ill be there too


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We'll be there again, Mark
> And Robbie will be caning something unsuitable up the strip again, I guess!!!


You dam sure :lol:

Representing.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Where is it?

CANCEL - Not too far away :thumb:

Im a coming - Finally get to see you all


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Shooting for 2 of the VW mags so will be there for the duration!!


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

ill be there!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

im going to be there on sunday on hopefully the ukmkivs club stand. i dont know about the show and shine though, dont think the car will be good enough!!!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Show n shine is proving quite popular again but as a DW Supporter I'm keen to see members on here show everyone how it should be done!! :thumb:

Get yourselves along - it's free entrance if you enter SnS AND if your car's standard you get the pleasure of meeting me as your judge! What more could you possibly want?! 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

RedCloudMC said:


> Show n shine is proving quite popular again but as a DW Supporter I'm keen to see members on here show everyone how it should be done!! :thumb:
> 
> Get yourselves along - it's free entrance if you enter SnS AND if your car's standard you get the pleasure of meeting me as your judge! What more could you possibly want?!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


GF car is going on mk5GTI.com (or something like that) stand, this is a time for me to chill out and relax


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

tickets arrived today woo hoo!!!!! i wanna enter my standard mk4 gttdi but dont think ive the minerals. when i say standard all its got is some fk konigsport coilovers and bora vents...... thats it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Thinking of taking the stand up but don't what to do would people want to buy product at this show we've never been ?

Saffron


----------



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tkae stand up*

I need quite alot of detailing stuff so yeah take the stand up there will be thousands of potential customers.:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

DETAIL said:


> Thinking of taking the stand up but don't what to do would people want to buy product at this show we've never been ?
> 
> Saffron


PM'd you :thumb:


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

we'll be there again


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Good to see loads of you guys coming along.

We've extended the show n shine to include vans so bring em along...also for the Porsche fans out there...we now have a Porsche Concours class...and I'm judging it so standards will be high! :thumb:

Cheers :thumb:

Mark


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Just had the most gorgeous Audi RS4 entered - you know who you are! :wave:

Cheers 
Mark :thumb:


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going on the Sunday. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

well got my complimentary ticket for the Sunday for me and gf so need to get a ticket for sat only, also got my stand passes through 

Now onto the theme for the car....this will be a busy week preparing the car.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

Who's at GTI ?come and say hello


----------

